# First Lite Chama hoodie



## Loki (Mar 15, 2015)

First Lite Chama hoodie & gear 

   I have had the Chama hoodie for approx 1 year thus far. I have worn it backpacking. hunting, fishing and in my general work travels. I just returned from Scandinavia (this month Feb day time temp approx 33-37f, night time 15f ). This hoodie is warm, easy to pack, lite and nothing less then excellent. The 100% Merino wool Chama Hoody gives maximum warmth and minimum weight with an articulated hood for versatility and concealment, odorless and extremely versatile. I use it as a base layer or just over a skin layer silk black long sleeve shirt. Then put it under a Gortex jacket or wind-stopper. I typically spend all day on ranges running lines or working outside. This year I will be taking backpacking in Norway, working in Scandinavia and fishing in Alaski. I also have their mountian socks and a long sleeve camo wool Llano long sleeve t-shirt and wool beanie (fits under helmet nicely), all are just amazing. I don't leave home without them, these are great pieces of gear! 

Highly recommend, check them out! 

http://www.firstlite.com/merino-wool/

http://www.firstlite.com/chama-hoody.html"

http://www.firstlite.com/mountain-athlete-compression.html

http://www.firstlite.com/llano-crew.html 

http://www.firstlite.com/beanie.html


Be safe and take care
Respectfully


----------

